# حل مشكلة تفعيل برنامج caterpillar sis 2011B



## aboeyad88 (31 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
حل مشكلة تفعيل Cat sis 2011B طبعا كلنا عارفين اننا اذا قمنا بتنزيل برنامج كتربلر بعد التسطيب سوف يطلب منا التفعيل والمطلوب في التفعيل 
activation ID
User nam
Pc serial number
حتى لا أطيل عليكم إليكم الحل:
حل مشكلة تفعيل Cat sis 2011B
1. حمل الملف وانقله الي المسار التالي ووافق على الاستبدال c:\program files\caterpillar\sis\bin 
2. ارسل في رد الاسم اللذي تريد مع HWID وسأضع ان شاء الله في الرد كود التفعيل

link :
Download sis.zip





​
​


----------



## wassim sahyoun (11 أبريل 2014)

Thanks alot,so now we need the name? and the passward?
?


----------



## adam_gaprot (28 أبريل 2014)

انا اخذت نسخة من البرنامج من جهاز اخر وعندما اقوم بفتح البرنامج يطلب منى license وانا تعبت كثيرا ولم اجد الملف وكلما ادخلت الكود البرنامج يطلب انه غير قادر لان الكود فية خطأ واليكم الكود التالى واطلب الملف لفتح هذا البرنامج العملاق 
SS 84B0 5BB0 EB3D 74B7 174C B74E


----------



## ridhafusteka (2 يونيو 2014)

اخي العزيز
Hardware fingerprint: 18AB-C9ED
name: ridha
اخي العزيز يرجى الرد باسرع وقت ممكن لحاجتي الماسة لهذا البرنامج


----------



## soha00 (3 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اخي الكريم ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
هذا هو الرمز HWID : B943-5C64
الاسم : Amr 
كلمة السر : 123123
وشكراً على تعاونك ... والله يرزقك


----------



## amr-zaki (6 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الله يبارك فيك على المساعدة الرهيبة انا فعلا اتعذبت عشان اعرف اجيب البرنامج دة

Hardware fingerprint: 8E9E-BA2F
name: amr
وسرعة الرد الله يكرمك لحاجتى لة بالعمل


----------



## Islameg92 (12 يونيو 2014)

تسلم 

Hardware fingerprint: 003D-22C1
name : Islam


----------



## wassim sahyoun (12 يونيو 2014)

Hardware fingerprint: 0EC1-0157


----------



## adam_gaprot (2 يوليو 2014)

*البرنامج موجود معى بالفعل*

لمن يريد برنامج المعدات كتربلر 2010 كاملا مع التفعيل واليوزر نيم والباسورد 
فقط 3000 ريال سعودى 
للاتصال 
00966563064001
المهندس / سامح الغريب 

نرجو الاتصال بعد شهر رمضان المبارك اعادة الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## amer thawabtah (4 يوليو 2014)

Hardware fingerprint: 6A3E-CF7C


----------



## adam_gaprot (10 يوليو 2014)

لمن يريد برنامج المعدات كتربلر 2010 كاملا مع التفعيل واليوزر نيم والباسورد 
فقط 3000 ريال سعودى 
للاتصال 
00966563064001 
المهندس / سامح الغريب


----------



## chemasry (12 سبتمبر 2014)

Name : jouda

Hardware fingerprint: F4F4-D7AA


----------



## engaltaib (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم أنا سطبت cat sis 2011A
وعايز كود التفعيل رجاء حد يساعدنى

SS 3171 DA5E 4E8A F3EE AA4B B2B8
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engahmed2121 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

Hardware fingerprint: 5539-B161


----------



## معمر مكي (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*شكرا اخي ارجوا منك المساعدة*

Hardware fingerprint: 1808-6F38
mak
2204513


----------



## mhmd ft7y (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بشمهندس مشكور 
واود السوال اولا عن مشكلة توجهني في العمل 
وهي لدي مولد كتر بيلر مزود بمحرك ديزل 6 سيلندر اود استبدلة بمحرك ديزل 8 سيلندر مرسيدس (محرك سيارة نقل )اقوم بتركيب المولد علية 
ما هي كفاءىة التشغيل


----------



## adam_gaprot (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو الرد اخى الكريم حيت انا 
fingerprint : 103d-13eb
ارجو ارسال key


----------



## ahmad112 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*thank you so much*

hardware fingerprint :9446-E42D 
name :aahmadq
waiting key .......thank u


----------



## bedoo54 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جميع نسخ caterpillar sis for free
https://www.facebook.com/groups/276786908999701/921673081177744/


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ridhafusteka قال:


> اخي العزيز
> hardware fingerprint: 18ab-c9ed
> name: Ridha
> اخي العزيز يرجى الرد باسرع وقت ممكن لحاجتي الماسة لهذا البرنامج



0py0gk-g7g6e2-gpae5n-junwmd-3206b2-e7xk6k
نأسف على التأخير


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

soha00 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اخي الكريم ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> هذا هو الرمز hwid : B943-5c64
> الاسم : Amr
> كلمة السر : 123123
> وشكراً على تعاونك ... والله يرزقك


gy6bh7-q7cq3r-zyztqh-eve2r8-2uj2nm-675uuy
نأسف لكم عن التأخير


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

amr-zaki قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله يبارك فيك على المساعدة الرهيبة انا فعلا اتعذبت عشان اعرف اجيب البرنامج دة
> 
> hardware fingerprint: 8e9e-ba2f
> ...


gy6bqr-tt05uf-d3p6ch-cwc5bh-nbdtqf-5fyzzr


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

islameg92 قال:


> تسلم
> 
> hardware fingerprint: 003d-22c1
> name : Islam


ghphzx-9uk159-yrvqjw-ucjggw-78dpd8-w30jc1


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

wassim sahyoun قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: 0EC1-0157



HE7YFW-2QEG4H-V5W808-TGWDKK-05ET4T-DNG7KA
user name :wassim


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

amer thawabtah قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: 6A3E-CF7C



HFUTRF-JBQYQ5-YV9CKV-NJRA36-T7X4KT-QRB9TU
user name: amer


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

chemasry قال:


> name : Jouda
> 
> hardware fingerprint: F4f4-d7aa



0jq328-uhyc78-jv74jx-kxuebv-mkb41c-cyw3xd


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

engahmed2121 قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: 5539-B161



user name: ahmed
0JWNTA-7Z7P67-QU5GV9-FNT6V9-KUPKBK-68Y7NB


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

معمر مكي قال:


> hardware fingerprint: 1808-6f38
> mak
> 2204513



gnw1n1-9bkeg3-cwtm9w-cy4gvn-tht1q4-74f797


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

adam_gaprot قال:


> ارجو الرد اخى الكريم حيت انا
> fingerprint : 103d-13eb
> ارجو ارسال key



username: adam
0NUKKC-RH44RY-4Z7GB1-BMHDVX-MHKPJP-6PN290


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmad112 قال:


> hardware fingerprint :9446-e42d
> name :aahmadq
> waiting key .......thank u



hkm9bg-e786c5-1k7e1y-3qmp11-01wb6z-efrwff


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

engaltaib قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا سطبت cat sis 2011a
> وعايز كود التفعيل رجاء حد يساعدنى
> 
> ss 3171 da5e 4e8a f3ee aa4b b2b8
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


9408 6025 4f93 81cc 460c a726 bc06 1af0 a8
جرب وقول ايه رأيك


----------



## aboeyad88 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بعتذر عن التأخير يا شباب والله كانت لظروف قهرية


----------



## الفاتح مطر (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## eng.mahmoudemam (2 يناير 2015)

SIS 1=2014
facebook.com/enginediagnostics2015


----------



## assara (6 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اريد تفعيل caterpillar sis2009 وهذا هو الكود 
SS B8B1 E88B 5223 1D1A AFBA 1372


----------



## adelcoo (7 يناير 2015)

الرجاء اسم ومفتاح
Hardware fingerprint: AFA6-E985


----------



## aboeyad88 (7 يناير 2015)

adelcoo قال:


> الرجاء اسم ومفتاح
> Hardware fingerprint: AFA6-E985



Name: adelcoo
Serial: GJUX9T-87CV59-Y83PJE-U54QQU-DH1PA1-RGK27J


----------



## aboeyad88 (7 يناير 2015)

assara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد تفعيل caterpillar sis2009 وهذا هو الكود
> ss b8b1 e88b 5223 1d1a afba 1372



e408 1a4a 1232 0380 762f 4b6c 2174 d7a1 fa


----------



## assara (7 يناير 2015)

aboeyad88 قال:


> e408 1a4a 1232 0380 762f 4b6c 2174 d7a1 fa


شكرا اخى ولكن الباسوورد غير صحيح
رجاء لو عندك الكراك ترفعه هنا


----------



## thebrilliant (7 يناير 2015)

name: thebrilliant 
finger print: CEEA-0CB1


----------



## adelcoo (8 يناير 2015)

لك التحية أخي أبو إياد
قام البرنامج بتغيير Fingerprint
E0D5-80DF


----------



## adelcoo (8 يناير 2015)

Name:adelcoo
HWID:4929-D0B9

مع خالص شكري وتقديري​


----------



## SAKRAWY_A (10 يناير 2015)

*لو تكرمت اريد key & name*

لو تكرمت اريد key & name

Hardware fingerprint: 6A3C-FCB5
name: sakr


----------



## saifaldine36 (16 يناير 2015)

اخى لعزيز انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج اصلا


----------



## ramima (23 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم 
هذا هو الرمز HWID : 9AEA-0BD2
الاسم : lahcen​


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 فبراير 2015)

thebrilliant قال:


> name: thebrilliant
> finger print: CEEA-0CB1



serial: HN6YBX-8XX9J2-6F90N9-MNGV25-B6XY17-QP68JY


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 فبراير 2015)

adelcoo قال:


> name:adelcoo
> hwid:4929-d0b9
> 
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري​



gjvtn3-fmym0f-hppnr7-fxcyzp-ayf5t2-629wt9


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 فبراير 2015)

sakrawy_a قال:


> لو تكرمت اريد key & name
> 
> hardware fingerprint: 6a3c-fcb5
> name: Sakr



hhkj9q-0zywqn-7fwkbz-zdaa83-b5k7bd-g16v07


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 فبراير 2015)

ramima قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم
> هذا هو الرمز hwid : 9aea-0bd2
> الاسم : Lahcen​



hj5y8p-bxham8-bckga1-rav49c-v5vuew-h84tgp


----------



## hussainhamed (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ...
أرجوا الرد ضروووووووووري جدا
Hardware fingerprint: 5351-A23F


----------



## dark_man66 (7 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b 
Name : jalbakh

hardware fingerprint : F991-547B


مع جزيل الشكر , بإنتظار ردكم


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 مايو 2015)

hussainhamed قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ...
> أرجوا الرد ضروووووووووري جدا
> Hardware fingerprint: 5351-A23F



user: hussain
serial: GNF5T4-7H2TPU-C1V8MV-PJJ1HQ-CJ4E1H-RGFF14


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 مايو 2015)

dark_man66 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
> ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b
> Name : jalbakh
> 
> ...



Name: jalbakh
seial: 0Z3T4A-WHF1WY-E8WXN5-P0C9EK-FUU2YW-8MHEAT


----------



## gandour ahmed (30 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b 
Name : gandour
hardware fingerprint : B5A4-1788
محتاجة ضروري جدا جدا والله للشغل 

مع جزيل الشكر , بإنتظار ردكم


----------



## SAKRAWY_A (7 يونيو 2015)

برجاء تفعيل SIS 2011B

Hardware fingerprint: 3926-8B34


NAME : M.SAKR


KEY :


----------



## aboeyad88 (9 يونيو 2015)

gandour ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
> ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b
> name : Gandour
> hardware fingerprint : B5a4-1788
> ...



gm7hk2-z3ejb5-h6khjx-r3158m-xmu2xd-uyngmj


----------



## aboeyad88 (9 يونيو 2015)

sakrawy_a قال:


> برجاء تفعيل sis 2011b
> 
> hardware fingerprint: 3926-8b34
> 
> ...


guy5q7-bjx6bh-ah5b2t-td7mdv-pzw5da-8yxvrq


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedasran1980 (15 يونيو 2015)

برجاء مساعدتى فى تفعيل البرنامج كيف نضع الملف على المسار اللى انت بلغتنا بيه ايه هو الاستبدال المطلوب الموافقه عليه


----------



## aboeyad88 (28 يونيو 2015)

ahmedasran1980 قال:


> برجاء مساعدتى فى تفعيل البرنامج كيف نضع الملف على المسار اللى انت بلغتنا بيه ايه هو الاستبدال المطلوب الموافقه عليه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير اخي العزيز 
اولا بتقوم بتحميل الملف المرفق وتلصقه في المسار الاتي c:\program files\caterpillar\sis\bin هيظهر مربع حوار هل توافق على الاستبدال حضرتك هتضغط نعم بعد كدا هتفتح الملف دا اللى هو sis.exe هيظهر معاك مربع حوار الاتي: 
بعدين حضرتك هتتكرم وتنسخ الكود اللى في المربع الازرق وتلصقه هنا وانا هبعت لحضرتك مفتاح التفعيل


----------



## walat77 (29 يونيو 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/N1uOH7qJce/autocad.html?


----------



## gandour ahmed (8 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
فعلت البرنامج والنسخة ضربت من فطلب التفعيل برقم جديد 66fo-1788
ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b 
Name : gandour
hardware fingerprint : 66f0-1788
محتاجة ضروري جدا جدا والله للشغل 

مع جزيل الشكر , بإنتظار ردكم


----------



## gandour ahmed (8 يوليو 2015)

*التفعيل*



gandour ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
> فعلت البرنامج والنسخة ضربت من فطلب التفعيل برقم جديد 66fo-4722
> ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b
> Name : gandour
> ...


وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## aboeyad88 (6 أغسطس 2015)

gandour ahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم,
> فعلت البرنامج والنسخة ضربت من فطلب التفعيل برقم جديد 66fo-1788
> ارجو المساعدة في تفعيل برنامج cat sis 2011b
> name : Gandour
> ...


gm1f9f-n3ejft-zc7783-5adqqb-0jbckf-dc5cg9
كل عام وانتم بخير واعذرني عن التأخير


----------



## اسامة المحمد (11 يناير 2016)

*Hardware fingerprint: E604-76BF*

Hardware fingerprint: E604-76BF
الرجاء يوزر وباسوورد اخي


----------



## اسامة المحمد (11 يناير 2016)

D9B2 D195 C4D9 499D C88B 1C53 ارجو كود التفعيل sis2011b


----------



## aboeyad88 (11 يناير 2016)

اسامة المحمد قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: E604-76BF
> الرجاء يوزر وباسوورد اخي


User: osama
Serial: HJ9RUC-0ZZZCT-XQERUA-340XC4-DK90FC-8F7CFR


----------



## بحب الهندسه (13 يناير 2016)

Hardware fingerprint: 55C4-3773
name:mahmoud


----------



## aboeyad88 (20 يناير 2016)

بحب الهندسه قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: 55C4-3773
> name:mahmoud


serial: 0JP7RR-D4R0RK-FMN6HZ-HPR36B-Q8YBVP-UFBGYQ


----------



## ahmedreiane (12 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم أخي بالله عليك تفعل sis 2011b
Hardware fingerprint: AC90-E39B
name : ahmed
ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت و بوركت


----------



## reni (18 أبريل 2016)

soha00 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اخي الكريم ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> هذا هو الرمز HWID : B943-5C64
> الاسم : Amr
> كلمة السر : 123123
> وشكراً على تعاونك ... والله يرزقك




mecri de denner instalation sis caterpillar


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (21 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (21 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aboeyad88 (16 مايو 2016)

ahmedreiane قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي بالله عليك تفعل sis 2011b
> hardware fingerprint: Ac90-e39b
> name : Ahmed
> ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت و بوركت



0hcf6c-ka28hc-g454bd-073e5b-0mbuhq-fw3h2v
اعتذر عن التأخير


----------



## رضاعمر (29 يونيو 2016)

تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## الهندسية هيدروليك (5 أغسطس 2016)

Hardware fingerprint: AAE4-576A
ارجو ارسال name & key
thank`s


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## رياض يحيى (21 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
لو تتكرم بكود التفعيل لبرنامج sis 2011b

Hardware fingerprint: 13D2-75F6
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رياض يحيى (21 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
لو تتكرم ب مفتاح cat sis 2011​Hardware fingerprint: 13D2-75F6
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud abdalla014 (17 ديسمبر 2016)

Hardware fingerprint: 399F-9835
name: mahmoud


----------



## aboeyad88 (3 يناير 2017)

الهندسية هيدروليك قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: AAE4-576A
> ارجو ارسال name & key
> thank`s



Name:MGG
KEY: H8PBNQ-4WKBFF-DN6W6W-4JQT9W-C77R4H-542TDN


----------



## aboeyad88 (3 يناير 2017)

رياض يحيى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو تتكرم بكود التفعيل لبرنامج sis 2011b
> 
> Hardware fingerprint: 13D2-75F6
> وجزاك الله خيرا​



Name:MGG
Key: H8PB2K-ZYPC8N-A1YN8A-F3YDT2-XGAW48-MV4NBC


----------



## aboeyad88 (3 يناير 2017)

mahmoud abdalla014 قال:


> Hardware fingerprint: 399F-9835
> name: mahmoud



Key:0JT2N9-0Y6HET-T5X4YW-CDKGEQ-1JAZBU-U8008G


----------



## mahmoud abdalla014 (5 يناير 2017)

انا اسف نزلت نسخة جديدة و HWFP اتغيرت
Hardware fingerprint:B3F3-16E9
name:ENG-Ma7m0uD


----------



## altamo7 (4 فبراير 2017)

لو تكرمت أخى أحتاج كود تفعيل ل cat sis 2011b
HW fingerprint : F2DD-9AEA


----------



## احمد ربيع عبد (3 أبريل 2017)

[Hardware fingerprint: A197-73B9

name:ahmed 

اخىى شكراً على تعاونك من فضلك key


----------



## احمد ربيع عبد (3 أبريل 2017)

Hardware fingerprint: A197-73B9


name : ahmed

منفضلك يا اخى التفعيل


----------



## aboeyad88 (16 مايو 2017)

mahmoud abdalla014 قال:


> انا اسف نزلت نسخة جديدة و hwfp اتغيرت
> hardware fingerprint:b3f3-16e9
> name:eng-ma7m0ud



gkmmkx-0p9kxu-82m81x-c2xrfm-3c3gpz-acqnau


----------



## aboeyad88 (16 مايو 2017)

altamo7 قال:


> لو تكرمت أخى أحتاج كود تفعيل ل cat sis 2011b
> HW fingerprint : F2DD-9AEA



Name: altamo7
HYAE1T-YAYQJ3-EE7NT1-YVM77A-6W6GB1-41XHPK​


----------



## aboeyad88 (16 مايو 2017)

اسف على التأخير


----------



## aboeyad88 (16 مايو 2017)

احمد ربيع عبد قال:


> hardware fingerprint: A197-73b9
> 
> 
> name : Ahmed
> ...



*​*0hvh7r-gk204m-8wakt9-rmz89n-hrdrzd-2at788


----------



## wtrade (25 يناير 2018)

aboeyad88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> حل مشكلة تفعيل Cat sis 2011B طبعا كلنا عارفين اننا اذا قمنا بتنزيل برنامج كتربلر بعد التسطيب سوف يطلب منا التفعيل والمطلوب في التفعيل
> activation ID
> User nam
> ...




لو سمحت كنت محتاج user و pass ضروري 
id : 00016cbc5632 

a;vh


----------



## aboeyad88 (4 فبراير 2018)

wtrade قال:


> لو سمحت كنت محتاج user و pass ضروري
> id : 00016cbc5632
> 
> a;vh



ممكن حضرتك تجرب دا H0B40D-5M2AUA-YF60BJ-7RXF5Z-P3ZM8C-EFQP67

wtrade
ولو منفعش ممكن تعطيني id مظبوط


----------



## podo_waras (30 أبريل 2018)

Hardware fingerprint: BA61-5A8E 

User name : MSI

Many Thanks


----------



## aboeyad88 (12 يوليو 2018)

podo_waras قال:


> hardware fingerprint: Ba61-5a8e
> 
> user name : Msi
> 
> many thanks




gra2u8-y5y5c8-g54g8t-1w9f9f-xg7h07-992w4e


----------

